# If you were looking for a TV streaming device, what would you buy?



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I've about decided to subscribe to Amazon Prime (one more day till the price goes up) but haven't decided on a streaming device.

Having a MacBook Pro, an iPad, and an iPhone makes the Apple TV attractive, but it's a bit old, rumored soon-to-be updated, and lacks an Amazon channel, so it looks like that is out.

Amazon is rumored to be coming out with its own streaming box or Google-like dongle in April, but if rumors are correct that it won't stream YouTube, then that's out for me.

I don't need a DVD player, so I haven't thought much about one with built-in smart TV.

That brings me to Roku. I've about settled on a Roku 3, but what about the new $50 Roku Streaming Stick [http://www.roku.com/products/streaming-stick] that's available for preorder? I like the idea of the headphone jack in the Roku 3 remote, though. Before I order the Roku 3, I thought I'd get input from KBoard members first. Am I overlooking something?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We have several Rokus and 2 apple TVs. We mainly use the Rokus. They are great for use with Netflix, HuluPlus and Amazon (plus the dozens of other channels offered). I do wish I could use it for my apple content as well, which is why I have the apple TVs.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We have Amazon Prime and we use our Blue Ray DVD player for streaming - it's a recent purchase, but so cool to be able to do that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Roku 3 and a Roku 2 upstairs. I never used the headphone thingy on my Roku3 device. 

I started actually with google tv, but our Logitech device was discontinued and is now on its last legs. I preferred that system overall because it also had a browser, so I could do things like stream the Eurovision to my TV without having to attach a computer. But the apps on the GoogleTV were not as nice as on the Roku. There is no app for amazon on google TV,  so you are just plowing through the website, same with the german news Tageschau. 

Also up until recently there was no youtube channel on the Roku. It is now on the Roku 3. 
I still miss the internet part though and the lovely full size keyboard that came with my GTV.

All around the Roku is really easy to use and there are some nice private channels. I can listen to my amazon cloud player on it too which is nice. 

So those are the only streaming devices I have used. The Roku stick looks nice and when I look at the comparison on the roku website, it does pretty much everything one would need.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, Atunah. Can you tell much difference in the speed of the Roku 2 versus Roku 3? That seems to be a selling point for the 3.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Broadus said:


> Thanks, Atunah. Can you tell much difference in the speed of the Roku 2 versus Roku 3? That seems to be a selling point for the 3.


The 3 is a bit faster, but its not that much noticeable to me. That is the navigation is a bit faster. The streaming is about the same, but then I use a smaller size TV on the 2. The 2 is used with a 32 inch and the 3 with a 47 inch. I have the 3 on ethernet and the 2 on wifi. We were doing just fine when we just had the 2. We got the 3 when we wanted another Roku for the upstairs TV also and there was a sale on the 3 and bestbuy points.

Have you looked at the comparison? I think the only differences are the motion remote and that the 3 has ethernet. I think the others need to hook up with wifi. They say the processor is 5 times faster in the 3, but to me it doesn't seem 5 times faster to me 2. And mind you, I have the older version of the 2, not the one they are selling now.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have several Roku's and an AppleTV and a Chromecast. I use the Roku for Amazon content but my first choice is the Chromecast. It is so easy to pick netflix and youtube content and send it to the chromecast from your computer or phone or tablet..


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> The 3 is a bit faster, but its not that much noticeable to me. That is the navigation is a bit faster. The streaming is about the same, but then I use a smaller size TV on the 2. The 2 is used with a 32 inch and the 3 with a 47 inch. I have the 3 on ethernet and the 2 on wifi. We were doing just fine when we just had the 2. We got the 3 when we wanted another Roku for the upstairs TV also and there was a sale on the 3 and bestbuy points.
> 
> Have you looked at the comparison? I think the only differences are the motion remote and that the 3 has ethernet. I think the others need to hook up with wifi. They say the processor is 5 times faster in the 3, but to me it doesn't seem 5 times faster to me 2. And mind you, I have the older version of the 2, not the one they are selling now.


Thanks. Sometimes "so many times faster" doesn't make that much difference in real world applications. And, too, the motion control thing for gaming is completely irrelevant to my wife and me. We have a 22" LCD in the kitchen and a new 51" plasma in the living room. I may get two Roku streaming sticks, or at least a 3 and a streaming stick.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We've had an Apple TV for several years - added a Roku LT about 18 months ago (when I signed up for Prime) so we could stream Amazon to our big TVs, and have picked up a couple more for other TVs when they were daily deals from Amazon. Recently we replaced a couple of our TVs with Vizio smart TVs that have both Amazon and Netflix built in. Really convenient, especially since it eliminates the need for an additional remote. 

Since you have iThings, get the app that serves as remote for the Roku. Handy to have a keyboard for searching - or if you can't find the remote!


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, Meemo, for the point about the Roku app. That will be handy on my Apple devices.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't watch much TV. But I am very happy with smart-TV that I recently bought. It has many built-in applications including you-tube, netflix, amazon etc... It is very easy to use and works great with WiFi connection.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I don't watch much TV. But I am very happy with smart-TV that I recently bought. It has many built-in applications including you-tube, netflix, amazon etc... It is very easy to use and works great with WiFi connection.


Ours isn't a smart TV, so we have to make it "smart."


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just noticed that Woot.com has the Roku 3 refurb on sale today.

http://www.woot.com

Woot is a Amazon company now and shipping is $5 for those that don't know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had my Roku for about two years now and love it. I bought a Roku 3 at Sam's Club, 15% off, and haven't hooked it up yet. Just being lazy.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I just noticed that Woot.com has the Roku 3 refurb on sale today.
> 
> http://www.woot.com
> 
> Woot is a Amazon company now and shipping is $5 for those that don't know.


I saw the Roku 3 refurb on Woot but didn't know it is an Amazon company. I was reticent to order it because of possible hassle if it didn't work out well. I order practically all my Apple devices refurbished from Apple since it is the same as buying new.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I was in the same position not too long ago.  I had a lot of Apple videos (via iTunes) and many different Apple devices, but I settled on a Roku 3 due to flexibility and variety.  The headphone jack was the final thing to push me over to Roku as I have loud neighbors.  Not to mention, I'm getting disillusioned and bored with Apple. Since I have a 32" Samsung tv with Smart Hub, the whole issue with YouTube was not an issue for me.  My brother giving me a gift card for Amazon helped A LOT too.  I don't regret my decision at all.

Tris


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Tris said:


> I was in the same position not too long ago. I had a lot of Apple videos (via iTunes) and many different Apple devices, but I settled on a Roku 3 due to flexibility and variety. The headphone jack was the final thing to push me over to Roku as I have loud neighbors. Not to mention, I'm getting disillusioned and bored with Apple. Since I have a 32" Samsung tv with Smart Hub, the whole issue with YouTube was not an issue for me. My brother giving me a gift card for Amazon helped A LOT too.  I don't regret my decision at all.
> 
> Tris


Thanks, Tris. I would really like an Apple TV were it a more versatile. Unless Amazon offers something really appealing tomorrow, I'll probably get the Roku 3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> I was in the same position not too long ago. I had a lot of Apple videos (via iTunes) and many different Apple devices, but I settled on a Roku 3 due to flexibility and variety. The headphone jack was the final thing to push me over to Roku as I have loud neighbors. Not to mention, I'm getting disillusioned and bored with Apple. Since I have a 32" Samsung tv with Smart Hub, the whole issue with YouTube was not an issue for me. My brother giving me a gift card for Amazon helped A LOT too.  I don't regret my decision at all.
> 
> Tris


Yes, the headphone thing with the Roku3 intrigues me, too...I thought it would be a good option for me as I wouldn't have to bring my wireless headphones with me when we travel as I often watch TV late at night after hubby has gone to bed.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, the headphone thing with the Roku3 intrigues me, too...I thought it would be a good option for me as I wouldn't have to bring my wireless headphones with me when we travel as I often watch TV late at night after hubby has gone to bed.
> 
> Betsy


I just today used that headphone thingy on my Roku for the first time. I am watching a show on Prime, Farscape. And the issue with that show is that there is this constant rumbling sound in the back round. I guess they are Space sounds. And all kind of other bass like sounds of fights and ships and all that. But in order for me to hear the spoken stuff, I have to turn it up enough and it gets too loud. It all runs through a audio system. So I tried the head phones out and it actually works much better, it brings the voices into the foreground, while numbing the bass. It also helps with not annoying the neighbors through the walls. Sound really travels around here, especially bass sounds. 
I don't really like head phones in general and I only have ear plug type that really hurt my years. I have one pair though that is at least like a plastic thingy that goes over the head. And I don't have to stick the painful plugs into the ear, they kind of stay there by themself. Still painful, but its all I got. I need some that work like the good ol head phones, just lighter. No ear plugs, but over the ear.

But It worked really well through the remote thing. That is until I tried to get up and move around while the remote was dangling off my head. Ooops.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I just today used that headphone thingy on my Roku for the first time. I am watching a show on Prime, Farscape. And the issue with that show is that there is this constant rumbling sound in the back round. I guess they are Space sounds. And all kind of other bass like sounds of fights and ships and all that. But in order for me to hear the spoken stuff, I have to turn it up enough and it gets too loud. It all runs through a audio system. So I tried the head phones out and it actually works much better, it brings the voices into the foreground, while numbing the bass. It also helps with not annoying the neighbors through the walls. Sound really travels around here, especially bass sounds.
> I don't really like head phones in general and I only have ear plug type that really hurt my years. I have one pair though that is at least like a plastic thingy that goes over the head. And I don't have to stick the painful plugs into the ear, they kind of stay there by themself. Still painful, but its all I got. I need some that work like the good ol head phones, just lighter. No ear plugs, but over the ear.
> 
> But It worked really well through the remote thing. That is until I tried to get up and move around while the remote was dangling off my head. Ooops.


These look like a good comfortable reasonably priced option. $19.99 

"The Sennheiser HD201 Stereo Headphones prove to be a low priced alternative to high-end studio headphones. With great clarity, the Sennheiser HD201 headphones are the ideal entry into the world of powerful stereo sound. These excellent headphones also boast great attenuation of ambient noise and outstanding comfort at an affordable price.The HD201 features stereo rich sound with crisp bass response. These headphones are lightweight, rugged, and the high-quality leatherette ear pads also make them comfortable to wear."

May have just talked myself into a pair, I love the headphones on the Roku remote when DW is napping. Earbuds just aren't comfortable.

You could go wireless, but my experience with those is they often have lag and make TV people look like bad lip syncers


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> These look like a good comfortable reasonably priced option. $19.99
> 
> "The Sennheiser HD201 Stereo Headphones prove to be a low priced alternative to high-end studio headphones. With great clarity, the Sennheiser HD201 headphones are the ideal entry into the world of powerful stereo sound. These excellent headphones also boast great attenuation of ambient noise and outstanding comfort at an affordable price.The HD201 features stereo rich sound with crisp bass response. These headphones are lightweight, rugged, and the high-quality leatherette ear pads also make them comfortable to wear."
> 
> ...


Those do look good. Now I wonder how they work over glasses. But I don't have a lot of options. Doctors orders are actually no ear buds for me, I have early genetic hearing loss and they just hurt so bad. I have apparently oddly shaped ears where the buds go and I have always been very sensitive in my ear area. So I can't stand the feeling of anything like pressure there and all ear buds I tried to that.

Those might work. Over the year, so they don't put that weird pressure feeling on my inside year parts, well not inside, you know, the gnarly parts where they stick in. . I think I'll check them out. Price is right and good brand too. Thanks for posting those.

Now I need Audible on Roku so I can get into audio books a bit more, I think overdrive is coming. I know I can plug into the Fire, but there are no batteries to run down on the roku. Plus if I get up with the hand phones still plugged in, it will hurt less with the roku remote than the large fire.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Like Luvmy5brats, we too have multiple Rokus and AppleTVs, but mostly use the Rokus. Note that the older Roku models can be used with older TVs/VCRs too via RCA jacks, as well as the newer flatscreens, via HDMI. I believe the Roku stick might not have an Ethernet port, and so not be as flexible as the more expensive full blown Roku boxes.

I consider Rokus, Netflix, and OTA antennas to be the best TV bargains available today.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

We've been using Roku (first a 1 and now HD) for years and where I did initially like it, it's not the top dog in our house anymore. Over Christmas Santa bought the family an Xbox 360. It's so awesome and about a million times better than Roku. Not really a practical thing to go buy just to watch shows but if it was on a list to maybe buy, totally worth it. 

My brother in law has apple TV but they are fully vested in Apple. I'm only partially vested. The other part goes to Amazon.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

The Amazon Fire TV looks interesting, though I think many are surprised at its $99 price tag. I'll be interested in reviews the next few days, especially any comparisons with Roku 3. Spec-wise, the Fire TV surpasses everything presently available from what I can tell.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I paid $99 for the Roku 3 so the Amazon TV is the same price. If it had been out at the time, I am sure I would have gotten the Fire TV instead. Now, I have 2 TV's and 2 rokus. And a google TV who's fan is kaputt. 

That Fire TV looks really good though. The only thing it doesn't have, at least now is HBO GO. I saw that in the comparison. I guess they still have to work some deal out there. 

The voice control looks interesting. And Gary Busey in that commercial.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

From what I can tell, Fire TV doesn't have the ability to view YouTube. I have Roku 3 and won't be switching - my local telecom is providing the local channels over Roku for a reasonable fee, so we've ditched cable. But I'm not looking at the Fire TV and thinking "I wish I had that". It certainly looks like it plays games more/better than Roku, but I don't need that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> From what I can tell, Fire TV doesn't have the ability to view YouTube. I have Roku 3 and won't be switching - my local telecom is providing the local channels over Roku for a reasonable fee, so we've ditched cable. But I'm not looking at the Fire TV and thinking "I wish I had that". It certainly looks like it plays games more/better than Roku, but I don't need that.


It does list YouTube for the Fire TV. There is a comparison on the bottom of the page with checkmarks to what it has
http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-CL1130-Fire-TV/dp/B00CX5P8FC/


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry, my mistake. Does anyone have a link to where Fire TV lists what channels exactly are available? There are a lot of icons near the top of the product page, but YouTube wasn't there (but was in the chart).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Does anyone have a link to where Fire TV lists what channels exactly are available? There are a lot of icons near the top of the product page, but YouTube wasn't there (but was in the chart).


I haven't found a complete list. But really, just like on the Roku, its usually a handful that are useful. I have a couple of private channels on my Roku that are nice, but could live easy without them. Hopefully as folks review this, they'll talk more about the channels.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Does anyone have a link to where Fire TV lists what channels exactly are available? There are a lot of icons near the top of the product page, but YouTube wasn't there (but was in the chart).


Ok, I just found that when you go to the app store on amazon, they are now having a Fire TV category on the left. So I went to entertainment and some of those channels/apps like youtube and netflix are listed there
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_7031433011_nr_n_1?rh=n%3A2350149011%2Cn%3A%212445993011%2Cn%3A7031433011%2Cn%3A2478843011&bbn=7031433011&ie=UTF8&qid=1396463428&rnid=2350150011


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Someone will, eventually, allow us to subscribe to the specific channels we want to see. For example, I absolutely NEVER watch sports channels, but I have to pay for them every month on my cable bill. But I do like to watch the Food channel, which because of my Verizon "package" I don't get!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No HBOGO yet.... 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Someone will, eventually, allow us to subscribe to the specific channels we want to see. For example, I absolutely NEVER watch sports channels, but I have to pay for them every month on my cable bill. But I do like to watch the Food channel, which because of my Verizon "package" I don't get!


I have to pay for the sports package with a gazillion useless football and baseball stuff, just so I can get the Tennis Channel. Tennis is the only sport I watch. Outside of olympic stuff. I have no choice though if I want the TC, I have to pay for all the other crap too. I don't think we'll ever get a la carte with cable/digital providers. I have Uverse, at least they are better than what I had before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anybody else think Gary Busey looked like some weird old guy you'd see in the park feeding the pigeons, having trouble talking around his false teeth? That ad would certainly not make me buy a Fire TV. But if I hadn't just gotten a Roku 3, I would definitely be considering it. Despite the ad.


----------

